
Logs a detailed history of executed terminal commands for easier access on Unix - unknownymouse
https://github.com/SkrewEverything/Command-Cache
======
devereaux
I like the attention, but I don't buy "Because greping history wastes a lot of
time while coding."

Just add to your .bashrc:

HISTCONTROL=ignoredups

HISTFILESIZE=500000

HISTSIZE=50000 export HISTCONTROL HISTFILESIZE HISTSIZE

